# stupid people tricks for wahoo?



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I mainly bottom fish inside 50 miles. Last year I invested in a couple of high speed wahoo lures that will stay in the water at least to about 20kts. I have a tld 50 that is spooled with 50 lb mono and a medium heavy straight rod (no bent butt).

In between bottom fishing spots I have been pulling the high speed wahoo lure rigged so that the line goes to a stern cleat and have been using a 64# rubber band to "flat line clip" the line off to a transom cleat of the boat. I keep a light drag setting on the tld 50 and the rubber band "clip" takes the tension on the lure allowing me to pull the lure at fairly high speeds. 

In theory if and when I get a knockdown the strike will break the rubber band and given the light drag setting on the reel, the rod / rigging should hold together until I can throttle back and the rod lifted from the holder to begin to fight the fish. 
Am,I crazy given the equipment im using and 50 lb mono to believe this will actually work? Lol. Or should a knockdown occur should I expect to hear a sound like a rifle shot and see rigging / rod broken.etc.?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

One-use a safety line. Two, I do not like light drags for high speeding. I want to drive that hook point home.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Depends on what "light" means. I want it to be a firm hookset but I don't want to tear a five inch hole across its mouth either. Fishing 50lb line will afford you up to about 12lbs or so of drag at high speeds without risk of a break off on the strike. Too heavy of a drag and the main line could part from the sudden impact or you'll pull the hook


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the responses, I recognize both of your expertise in this area. by safety line am assuming you mean a reel leash? 

Understand that the actual drag setting will be critical and I will work to ensure that I stay on top of it to get it set right in the event I do get a strike.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Thank you for the responses, I recognize both of your expertise in this area. by safety line am assuming you mean a reel leash?


Yes. High-speeding is a very good way to see a rod jump 8 feet out of a rod holder


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Yes. High-speeding is a very good way to see a rod jump 8 feet out of a rod holder


 It's REALLY awesome to watch one shoot from the back of the chair up to the center rigger, dangle for about 3 seconds and then pop free and drop behind the boat because the clips are too tight! 

I know, not exactly on topic but brought back a memory


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Nothing worse than a bent outrigger. Are you using an inline weight/lead torpedo shaped sinker?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

IrishBlessing said:


> Nothing worse than a bent outrigger. Are you using an inline weight/lead torpedo shaped sinker?


 
Not me. im using a wahoo bomb designed for high speed trolling. no weight required. No outriggers. Outfits are placed in gunwale rodholders. safety lined and then flat line clipped to transom. Sometimes troll three but usually two running from bottom spot to bottom spot in 300 ft to 500 ft of water.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

I've caught quite a few nice wahoos on the Ballyhood Banshee high-speed trolling lure (15+ kts.). When the weather gets snotty its good wahoo time. Set just enough drag to keep your line from peeling off. It's that easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we had a Penn 50W set at about 15lbs of drag for the troll (rigged with 100lb mono and backed with braid, strike was around 35lbs) and watched a 250-300lb marlin take half the spool in about 15 seconds while trolling around 9 knots. I've had 25lb wahoo spin 30lbs of drag like nothing for a good 50-60yrds while fighting the fish and having the boat move forward at 2-3knots. 

point is, if its too light, expect your line to disappear.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

A five gallon bucket will peel line off at 15 knots.

Didn't I read on here somewhere that high speeding with a TLD is a dangerous game because they are plastic and can come apart?


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

My 3 secrets to successful high speed trolling for wahoo:

1) One person watches the rod at all times (you should already be doing it);

2) One person makes sure the clicker is turned on when the lure is put out (hint: this may be same person as in #1 above); and

3) One person remains sober in the cockpit just in case you get a bite (hint: this may be the same person as #1 & 2 above).

Attached is a nice one I caught last year around the elbow trolling @ 16-18 kts.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> A five gallon bucket will peel line off at 15 knots.
> 
> Didn't I read on here somewhere that high speeding with a TLD is a dangerous game because they are plastic and can come apart?


I have caught countless Wahoo using composite framed reels while high speed trolling. Never had one break or come apart yet


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

12 to 15 lbs. of drag is all you need in most all trolling situations. With the TLD and 50 lb. line stick to these numbers and you won't have a problem. 

The biggest problem that might occur is if the lure gets knocked out of the water and the line happened to wrap over the tip of the rod. That's why it needs to be watched at all times. 

I've seen a bunch of lures do this and it's a blast especially if the fish is still hooked up..!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> It's REALLY awesome to watch one shoot from the back of the chair up to the center rigger, dangle for about 3 seconds and then pop free and drop behind the boat because the clips are too tight!
> 
> I know, not exactly on topic but brought back a memory


Haha I think I heard that story


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Reel Sorry that boat looks familiar, where do you dock?

We appear to live in the same neighborhood in Bham, would look forward to catching up to fish or for a buddy boat if we are both down that way anytime.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Joe Sixpack--I was @ Legendary Marina in Destin until earlier this year. I sold my ride. Hoping to get another one soon. I miss my sword/wahoo fishing this year. In the meantime I'd love to fish if you ever have an open spot. PM me.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*What a beautiful wahoo...*

Man those colors are awesome. I have lures with hoo teeth embedded in them. Have had several on the leader but none in the boat.

Just traded up a notch to a more hoo worthy vessel. Maybe this year.



lowprofile said:


> we had a Penn 50W set at about 15lbs of drag for the troll (rigged with 100lb mono and backed with braid, strike was around 35lbs) and watched a 250-300lb marlin take half the spool in about 15 seconds while trolling around 9 knots. I've had 25lb wahoo spin 30lbs of drag like nothing for a good 50-60yrds while fighting the fish and having the boat move forward at 2-3knots.
> 
> point is, if its too light, expect your line to disappear.





reel sorry said:


> My 3 secrets to successful high speed trolling for wahoo:
> 
> 1) One person watches the rod at all times (you should already be doing it);
> 
> ...


----------

